# West Virginia to Colorado Oct. 11-12 with Room



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone? Nobody needs to get a boat West after Gauley?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

So far I'm bringing back one Noah's Ark paddle. Nobody needs a ride? You know how you've been thinking about dumping him but need the ride back to Breckenridge? This is your chance!


----------



## skinnyfish (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't expect a six pack for paddle


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

How much room do you have?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry Pete, too late. I'm halfway home.


----------

